# Gibson SJ-200 Custom Elite



## LastRide (Apr 13, 2007)

*Gibson SJ-200 Elite Custom*

I walked into a pawnshop today I visit regularly. The guy over the counter I know well says you looking for a guitar ?. I ask if its something nice. He says yeah a Gibson acoustic. I walk out the store with this, Gibson SJ-200 Elite Custom. It's in pretty close to new condition 2012. Come with a Gibson strap, papers and a couple other things. I got a good deal on it, but wouldn't say I stole it. Those guys know what stuff is worth compared to years back. Guys, any idea's what it would be worth at 9.5 out of 10 condition ?.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm guessing around $1500.00.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Given the unusual appointments (abalone inlays, bound headstock, etc), I'd guess more like $2200 or so.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Current eBay listings for an identical 2012 are $3500.00------$3800.00


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Current eBay listings for an identical 2012 are $3500.00------$3800.00


Identical model? Asking or Sold price? May as well provide the link...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

That's a handsome guitar. Based on what I paid for my used J-185 I'm guessing a little over, or around 2G's in a pawnshop ......... maybe as much as $2500?


----------



## LastRide (Apr 13, 2007)

I am thinking fredyfreeloader is right. I would never have bought it if I didn't think it wasn't worth at least $3,000 after a bit of research. It is a $5000 acoustic. I checked ebay and all I could find were some "Standard" versions or EC something like that. Nothing on the truss rod cover. One sold for $2500, person undercut himself with a low buy it now. The rest were $3000 or more for "Standards". There are no "Elite Customs" on ebay, and Gibson doesn't make the Elite anymore from my understanding. 

Mine says "Custom on the truss rod cover and SJ-200 Elite on the red sticker inside the sound hole. Fishman Ellipse Aura electronics. Supposedly this one uses upgraded wood grades by a bit, with an ebony fretboard, abalone instead of pearl, painted headstock. Kind of a fancier version of the SJ-300. The True Vintage and Elite were the same price. Here is a link to the true vintage.

http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Aco...umbo/Gibson-Acoustic/SJ-200-True-Vintage.aspx


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Dont know what its worth, but it looks incredible. Post some more pics if you can. I always associate those guitars with Emmylou Harris.


----------



## LastRide (Apr 13, 2007)

Here are a couple more pictures. There is some flashing on the back shot.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Used in great condition, I would say $2500-3000 easily.


----------



## Flip (May 3, 2014)

Any interest in selling it? My friend has been looking to buy one. He's not very internet savvy so he asked for my help. He'll pay a fair price.


----------



## pckpat (Aug 19, 2009)

If that was mine, and I was going to sell it-(considering everything is solid and fully functional)- I would want 30 $100 bills in my pocket.


----------

